# Stingray Deluxe



## Kramai88 (Sep 10, 2018)

I picked up this 73 stingray Deluxe yesterday. Not really a stingray guy. I’ve tried doing some research but can’t figure out if it should have a s2 or s7 rear rim. I know the non Deluxe had s2. I would appreciate if one of the Stingray experts could help. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 10, 2018)

No expert but thinking it has the wrong stem as well. Pretty sure it should have a s2.


----------



## schwinnray (Sep 10, 2018)

yes S2 rear and the bars and grips are wrong as well sorry


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 10, 2018)

schwinnray said:


> yes S2 rear and the bars and grips are wrong as well sorry




Thanks for the info. Knew the stem was wrong and had a feeling about the bars. I had some conflicting information on the rear rim. This clears it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 10, 2018)

Kramai88 said:


> Thanks for the info. Knew the stem was wrong and had a feeling about the bars. I had some conflicting information on the rear rim. This clears it up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sweet I’ll take the bars.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 20, 2018)

should be a s-2


----------

